
Amazon Puzzles Over the Perfect Fit–in Boxes - Vannatter
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-aims-for-one-box-fits-all-1513765800
======
ineedasername
Ah, a very real packing problem. [0] The difficulty really skyrockets when it
gets recursively complex for orders full of knapsacks [1] But the really
dangerous orders come at the beginning of each school year, when students
flock to amazon and purchases both knapsacks and textbooks about the knapsack
problem.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packing_problems](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Packing_problems)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knapsack_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knapsack_problem)

